# John Wick 4: Erster actiongeladener Trailer auf der San Diego Comic-Con veröffentlicht



## Marc Schmidt (23. Juli 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *John Wick 4: Erster actiongeladener Trailer auf der San Diego Comic-Con veröffentlicht* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *John Wick 4: Erster actiongeladener Trailer auf der San Diego Comic-Con veröffentlicht*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## AgentDynamic (23. Juli 2022)

Alle Achtung.
Dafür, das Keanu Reeves auf die 60 zugeht, sieht er ja noch sehr gut aus.
Das mag natürlich auch am Make Up und an der adretten Kleidung liegen.
Vielleicht liegt es aber auch an den ganzen Actionszenen, die er ja überwiegend noch selbst dreht, soweit ich weiß.
Das ist sportliches Training + Falten aus dem Gesicht boxen...
;D


----------



## Phone (23. Juli 2022)

KR kann sich doch überhaupt nicht mehr schnell bewegen...Konnte man  schon im 2. Teil sehen.
Er ist super steif und es sieht alles langsam aus.
Bei schnellen Scenen wird halt übelst geschnitten damit es nach was aussieht.

Man muss auch mal aufhören können...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Juli 2022)

Phone schrieb:


> KR kann sich doch überhaupt nicht mehr schnell bewegen...Konnte man  schon im 2. Teil sehen.
> Er ist super steif und es sieht alles langsam aus.
> Bei schnellen Scenen wird halt übelst geschnitten damit es nach was aussieht.
> 
> Man muss auch mal aufhören können...


Das Gleiche denke ich über Tom Cruise... Und DEM sieht man die 60 mittlerweile deutlich an.


----------



## golani79 (23. Juli 2022)

Phone schrieb:


> KR kann sich doch überhaupt nicht mehr schnell bewegen...Konnte man  schon im 2. Teil sehen.
> Er ist super steif und es sieht alles langsam aus.
> Bei schnellen Scenen wird halt übelst geschnitten damit es nach was aussieht.
> 
> Man muss auch mal aufhören können...


KR ist eigentlich noch ziemlich fit .. gibt auch diverse Trainingsvideos von ihm.

Und in schnellen Action Sequenzen wird geschnitten? Im Film? Not possible 😱


----------



## Phone (23. Juli 2022)

golani79 schrieb:


> KR ist eigentlich noch ziemlich fit .. gibt auch diverse Trainingsvideos von ihm.
> 
> Und in schnellen Action Sequenzen wird geschnitten? Im Film? Not possible 😱


Es gibt einen vernünftig und dezenten Einsatz von schnitten und es gibt Szenen wo in 30 Sekunden 20 mal geschnitten wird...


----------



## golani79 (23. Juli 2022)

Phone schrieb:


> Es gibt einen vernünftig und dezenten Einsatz von schnitten und es gibt Szenen wo in 30 Sekunden 20 mal geschnitten wird...


Ist ein Stilmittel und wird unterschiedlich eingesetzt. Schnelle Action kann man halt mit Schnitten und Musik nochmal intensiver wirken lassen. 
Schau dir mal Casino Royal und Quantum of Solace an .. krasser Unterschied im Einsatz von Schnitten und der Darstellung der Actionszenen.

Ich hab keine Probleme mit schnellen / vielen Schnitten, wenn's die Action unterstreicht - kommt halt auch immer auf den Film drauf an. Für John Wick empfinde ich das als sehr passend.


----------



## Phone (23. Juli 2022)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ist ein Stilmittel und wird unterschiedlich eingesetzt. Schnelle Action kann man halt mit Schnitten und Musik nochmal intensiver wirken lassen.
> Schau dir mal Casino Royal und Quantum of Solace an .. krasser Unterschied im Einsatz von Schnitten und der Darstellung der Actionszenen.
> 
> Ich hab keine Probleme mit schnellen / vielen Schnitten, wenn's die Action unterstreicht - kommt halt auch immer auf den Film drauf an. Für John Wick empfinde ich das als sehr passend.


Meistens werden schnelle Schnitte immer wieder dazu verwendet eine langsame und langweilige Szene nach was aussehen zu lassen.
Alles verschwimmt zu einem Brei, eine Scene hält keine 2 Sekunden mehr...Da brauch ich keinen Film gucken wenn ich StopMotion bekomme..


----------



## Nevrion (23. Juli 2022)

Phone schrieb:


> Es gibt einen vernünftig und dezenten Einsatz von schnitten und es gibt Szenen wo in 30 Sekunden 20 mal geschnitten wird...


Zumindest der erste John Wick Teil war vor allem doch dadurch gut angekommen, weil er die Kamera schnittfrei ähnlich lange laufen ließ, wie bei den alten Jackie Chan Filmen.
Müsste jetzt die anderen beiden Teile noch mal schauen, aber so ein Schnittverhalten bleibt mir normalerweise im Gedächtnis und würde sicher auch mehreren Leuten störend aufstoßen.

Generell, der Keanu ist in den 50igern seines Lebens und manch einer scheint ihm hier schon einen Krückstock geben zu wollen. Klar kann man da noch gut fit sein. Das geht auch mit 60 noch. Nicht jeder Action Star endet so aufgedunsen wie Steven Seagal.

Das einzig blöde an dem Trailer ist, dass man nun noch bis 2023 auf den eigentlichen Film warten muss. "Morpheus" ist ja auch wieder dabei und wenn der ungefähr so gut wird wie "Gray Man" (auf Netflix) bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## golani79 (23. Juli 2022)

Phone schrieb:


> mehr...Da brauch ich keinen Film gucken wenn ich StopMotion bekomme.


Da gibt es bissl nen Unterschied zw. StopMotion und schnellen Schnitten  

btw .. es gibt auch sehr gute StopMotion Produktionen.. scheinst du aber eh nicht zu schätzen zu wissen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (23. Juli 2022)

golani79 schrieb:


> Da gibt es bissl nen Unterschied zw. StopMotion und schnellen Schnitten
> 
> btw .. es gibt auch sehr gute StopMotion Produktionen.. scheinst du aber eh nicht zu schätzen zu wissen.


Er meint sicherlich die Bildmenge mit der Analogie, aber auch das Verständnis will erlernt sein.😜


----------



## MarcHammel (24. Juli 2022)

golani79 schrieb:


> KR ist eigentlich noch ziemlich fit .. gibt auch diverse Trainingsvideos von ihm.
> 
> Und in schnellen Action Sequenzen wird geschnitten? Im Film? Not possible 😱


Man hat ihm allerdings schon in Matrix Resurrections deutlich angesehen, dass er nicht mehr so agil und flott ist. Entsprechende Schnitte helfen da also schon gewaltig, um den körperlichen altersbedingten Zerfall nicht allzu offensichtlich erscheinen zu lassen.


----------



## golani79 (24. Juli 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Er meint sicherlich die Bildmenge mit der Analogie, aber auch das Verständnis will erlernt sein.😜


Ist mir schon klar, dass er das so meint .. aber ist halt Blödsinn.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (24. Juli 2022)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ist mir schon klar, dass er das so meint .. aber ist halt Blödsinn.


Dann frage ich mich aber schon was der Teil sollte ? 🤨


golani79 schrieb:


> btw .. es gibt auch sehr gute StopMotion Produktionen.. scheinst du aber eh nicht zu schätzen zu wissen.


----------



## golani79 (24. Juli 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Dann frage ich mich aber schon was der Teil sollte ? 🤨


Entschuldigung .. ich werde mich das nächste Mal an dich wenden, bevor ich irgendwelche Übertreibungen in Bezug auf vorige Kommentare, die ebenfalls übertreiben, einwerfe ..


----------



## Gast1661893802 (24. Juli 2022)

golani79 schrieb:


> Entschuldigung .. ich werde mich das nächste Mal an dich wenden, bevor ich irgendwelche Übertreibungen in Bezug auf vorige Kommentare, die ebenfalls übertreiben, einwerfe ..


Wenn denn das der Fall wäre ... aber der Einwurf ging eher in Richtung "da scheinst du  (ohne das ich es beurteilen könnte) keine Ahnung von zu haben"
Quasi eine Unterstellung um damit die eigene Wichtigkeit zu untermauern.🤨


----------



## golani79 (24. Juli 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Wenn denn das der Fall wäre ... aber der Einwurf ging eher in Richtung "da scheinst du  (ohne das ich es beurteilen könnte) keine Ahnung von zu haben"
> Quasi eine Unterstellung um damit die eigene Wichtigkeit zu untermauern.🤨


Wenn jemand schreibt, dass er keinen Film anzusehen braucht, wenn er Stop Motion bekommt, gehe ich halt davon aus, dass ihm Stop Motion nicht gefällt.. auch, wenn es vorher um ne Übertreibung in Bezug auf schnelle Schnittfolge ging.

Kann natürlich auch sein, dass es so gemeint war, dass er mit nem "normalen" Film rechnet und wenn dann "Stop Motion" kommt, er sich den nicht anschauen braucht.

Lediglich ein Hinweis, - wenn vlt auch ein wenig "spöttisch" formuliert - dass es durchaus gute Stop Motion Produktionen gibt, die sich sehr wohl lohnen, anzusehen.

Deshalb auch "scheinst du .." in meinem vorigen Post, weil ich eben nicht weiß, ob ihm Stop Motion tatsächlich nicht gefällt oder er es halt so meinte, "wenn er nicht damit rechnet" was ja dann eigentlich die Übertreibung bei John Wick war


----------



## Gast1661893802 (24. Juli 2022)

golani79 schrieb:


> Kann natürlich auch sein, dass es so gemeint war, dass er mit nem "normalen" Film rechnet und wenn dann "Stop Motion" kommt, er sich den nicht anschauen braucht.


Aber sowas von !
Wie man aus den Kontext zu einem anderen Schluß kommen kann erschließt sich mir nicht. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## golani79 (24. Juli 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Aber sowas von !
> Wie man aus den Kontext zu einem anderen Schluß kommen kann erschließt sich mir nicht. 🤷‍♂️


Schön für dich .. geschriebene Beiträge in Foren sind halt nicht immer zu 100% klar.

Wie man Schluss mit ß schreiben kann, erschließt sich mir auch nicht.


----------



## ssj3rd (24. Juli 2022)

Schön übertrieben, sehr nice!


----------



## golani79 (24. Juli 2022)

... bitte löschen


----------



## Gast1661893802 (24. Juli 2022)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wie man Schluss mit ß schreiben kann, erschließt sich mir auch nicht.


Oh, jetzt sind wir im Rechtschreibmodus um selbiges zu betreiben ? 🤨

Mr. mein Nick kennt keine Großschreibung aber ich muss irgendwelche Zahlen dran haben (Geburtsjahr?)  😋


----------



## Phone (24. Juli 2022)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ist mir schon klar, dass er das so meint .. aber ist halt Blödsinn.


Wo habe ich gesagt das Stop-Motion schlecht ist? 
Wenn ein "normaler Film aber so hart gehackstückelt wird dass es den Anschein hat oder es schon so lächerlich oft ist das man schon als Analogie nutzen kann...Warum nicht.

Wenn dir das gefällt, schau es dir halt an aber ich finde sowas maximal langweilig, wenn ich weiß das durch diese ständigen Schnitte eine Dynamic erzeugt werden soll die es nicht gibt und zu dem auch noch technische schwächen vertuscht werden sollen
Wenn man sich J. Wick 1 und 2 genauer anschaut dann sieht man sehr oft wie die Choreografie gut gemacht ist aber nicht flüssig!

 Reeves  "wartet" oft...er steht in Position und wartet auf den Angriff oder den Konter um sein einstudierten Move zu machen.
In 3 ist es noch schlimmer dazu kommen dies Schnitte die immer in kürzeren abständen kommen... und 4 wird nicht besser.
Wenn ein Film nicht 15 Sekunde drauf halten kann bei  nem "Kampf" dann stört es mich halt


Nehmen wir allein eine Szene aus The Grey Man...Die Szene mit dem Fallschirm.
Da wird sich so oft um die eigene Achse gedreht und Kopf über...hin und her. Schnitt, Schnitt, Schnitt...

Das ist nicht schön anzusehen...
Gerade weil man nicht will das man genauer hinschauen kann!
Würde man das ganze langsamer  machen, würde man sehen dass das CGI echt mies ist (was man auch so sieht wenn man sich Figuren anschaut bei der Nahaufnahme (stranguliert mit dem Schirm) 

Da gehts um Schnitte




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4GDPNK_da7U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## golani79 (24. Juli 2022)

Phone schrieb:


> Wenn ein "normaler Film aber so hart gehackstückelt wird dass es den Anschein hat oder es schon so lächerlich oft ist das man schon als Analogie nutzen kann...Warum nicht.


Die Analogie passt vlt. auf das erste Beispiel in deinem Youtube Video - das ist nämlich echt beschissen geschnitten.
Mehr hab ich mir nicht angeschaut.

Aber jetzt schau dir nochmal die Szenen aus JW 3 an und sag mir, deine Analogie zu StopMotion würde passen:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YduLKKYfgSk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6CmxSs6Mmx4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v00zKyXbfD4:94

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Ich finde, du übertreibst ein wenig - aber du meintest ja auch, dass The Gray Man die schlechteste Netflix Produktion aller Zeiten sei. Wobei es durchaus schlechtere gibt.


----------



## audiopathik (24. Juli 2022)

.... und ein scherzhaftes Interview "er müsste Batman spielen" (von der Comic Con)





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xJvqYVld5K8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Phone (24. Juli 2022)

golani79 schrieb:


> Die Analogie passt vlt. auf das erste Beispiel in deinem Youtube Video - das ist nämlich echt beschissen geschnitten.
> Mehr hab ich mir nicht angeschaut.
> 
> Aber jetzt schau dir nochmal die Szenen aus JW 3 an und sag mir, deine Analogie zu StopMotion würde passen:
> ...


Für DEN TEUEREST NETFLIX FILM ist es der schlechteste, im Verhältnis!
Wo is die Kohle hin? Ins Drehbuch und CGI wohl nicht ^^

Der Film hat seine Momente und Ryan Gosling spielt weit besser als Evens.
einige Ideen sind echt nett aber wenn man mit Superlativen wirbt muss man auch liefern.


Spoiler



Evens wird da als DER Killer aufgebaut, nahezu im gesamten Film und macht so gut wie nichts außer anderen zu sagen was sie machen sollen und zum Schluss wir der in 3 min.  gekillt


 #SPOILER.

Ich könnte den teuersten Käsekuchen der Welt backen, in dem ich einfach den Ofen 10 Tage vorheize... 

Für dich ist es "übertreiben" und  für mich hast du in dem Bereich dann einfach keine Ahnung und gibt's dich mit einfachen / billigen Dingen zufrieden.
So hat jeder seine Ansicht.


----------



## golani79 (24. Juli 2022)

Phone schrieb:


> Für dich ist es "übertreiben" und  für mich hast du in dem Bereich dann einfach keine Ahnung und gibt's dich mit einfachen / billigen Dingen zufrieden.
> So hat jeder seine Ansicht.


Es ging hier eher um deine Analogie John Wick Cuts = StopMotion .. aber bitte ..

Das mit Gray Man hab ich nur zusätzlich eingeworfen, weil ich halt finde, dass du zu Übertreibungen neigst.
Und nur weil ich sage, es gibt schlechtere Filme als Gray Man, heißt das im Umkehrschluss nicht, dass dieser auch gut ist.

...


----------



## Nevrion (25. Juli 2022)

Also ich bin ja mit Blick auf "Gray Man" mittlerweile schon so weit, dass wenn ein Action-Film ohne unterschwellige Social Justice Einflüsse auskommt, eine Handlung darbietet, die ohne gravierende Handlungslücken daher kommt und unterhaltsam ist, dass er dann nicht per se schlecht ist, weil er zu viele Schnitte hat.
The Expendables ist z.B. ein Action Film, der nun auch nicht gerade vor großen Filmmomenten strotzt, den man sich aber trotzdem geben kann ohne danach bereuen zu müssen, sich das angeschaut zu haben. Und was auch immer einzelne Personen hier für eine merkwürdig strenge Messlatte an John Wick Filmen anlegen, so kann ich doch gut damit leben, dass Geschmäcker verschieden sind.


----------

